# Disparition vue 3D Plan iOS 10



## francki74 (19 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Depuis la mise a jour de mon iPhone 5S, le choix des vues 2D et 3D a disparut de l'application PLAN 

J'avais pourtant vue une une photo lors des bêtas qui situait le bouton sous la flèche de localisation.

Avez vous constaté le mêne chose ?

Merci pour vos retour !


----------



## Larme (20 Septembre 2016)

Sur mon iPhone 6, je suis passé en affichage façon satellite, j'ai posé deux doigts sur l'écran et les ai déplacé vers le haut pour que cela fonctionne. Je n'ai pas eu de « 3D » bouton, mais une fois la manie' réalisé et le passage en vue 3D effectuée, j'ai eu le bouton pour revenir en 2D.


----------



## francki74 (20 Septembre 2016)

Merci beaucoup, la solution est bien dans votre message ! 
La 3D est possible en mode plan également. Le bouton 2D apparaît bien, et je me suis aperçu qu'il était possible de repasser en 2D en glissent deux doigts vers le bas.
Merci encore et bonne soirée [emoji106]


----------

